# سؤال عن السيدة مريم العذراء ؟



## ايكاروس q8 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

صباح / مساء الخير

بحثت عن نسب السيدة مريم العذراء في العهد الجديد ولم أجده

فمن هو والد السيدة مريم العذراء ؟

وإلى من يرجع نسبها ؟


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

والدة العذراء مريم هي حنة
والدها هو يواقيم

يعود نسب القديسة العذراء مريم إلى زربابل من عائلة وبيت داود، ونجد أن البشير لوقا يؤكد هذه الحقيقية، أن العذراء مريم ووليدها يَعُودَان لسبط يهوذا، وبالتحديد بيت داود.
حين كلمها الملاك قائلاً "فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع، هذا يكون عظيماً وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية" (لوقا 1: 30 -33).
وهذا ما هو واضح في قول زكريا الكاهن "مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه، وأقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاهُ"
(لوقا 1: 68-69).
​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نسب العذراء هو النسب المذكور فى انجيل البشر لوقا
وهالى هو نفسه يواقيم
راجع الملف دا 
**هل هالى ويواقيم نفس الشخص*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2010)

يوجد شيئ ملفت للإنتباه
هو وجود عائلات تتميز بكثرة القديسين فيها
فمريم العذراء
ونسيبتها أليصابات وزوجها زكريا
ثم مريم أخت مريم العذراء وأولادها الذين ذكرهم الإنجيل ومنهم يعقوب أخا الرب
+++++
هذه الظاهرة تدل على تأثير البيئة العائلية فى تنشئة القديسين
مثلما قال بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس عن تأثير أمه وجدته وأن الإيمان الذى فيهن كان له فضل عليه فى تنشئته
+++++
ونفس الأمر نجده فى سيرة قديسين معاصرين كثيرين ، مثل القديس المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى 
فقد كان أبوه وأمه من أصحاب القامة الروحية ، وهو ما ظهر فى الرؤية التى رأتها أمه عنه وفى تفسير أبيه لها
كما ظهر فى المعاينة التى رآها أبونا أثناسيوس لحظة إنطلاق روح أمه للمجد
كما كان جده قديساً ، حتى أن عموداً من النور يصل للسماء كان يظهر عند صلاته
كما أن عمه هو القديس الأنبا توفيلوس رئيس دير السريان الأسبق المعروف بقامته الروحية العالية جداً
++++
ونفس الأمر نجده فى سيرة القديسة المتنيحة تماف إيرينى ، فأبوها وأمها قديسان عظيمان تظهر لهم السيدة العذراء والشهيد مارجرجس وغيرهم من القديسين ويعملون لهم المعجزات
وكذلك إبن عم والدها كان من الأباء السواح القديسون 
إلخ
+++++++++++++++++++++
فشكراً على هذا السؤال ، الذى حفَّز الذهن للربط بين القديسين وبين عائلتهم : نسل القديسين
وفى المقابل يوجد أشخاص أشرار وصفهم الكتاب المقدس بأنهم : نسل فاعلى الشر
+++++++++++++++++++++
فلنحترس لئلا نكون قدوة سيئة لأهلنا 
لئلا يسمعوا التحذير المخيف : أكملتم مكيال آبائكم


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> والدة العذراء مريم هي حنة
> 
> والدها هو يواقيم​
> يعود نسب القديسة العذراء مريم إلى زربابل من عائلة وبيت داود، ونجد أن البشير لوقا يؤكد هذه الحقيقية، أن العذراء مريم ووليدها يَعُودَان لسبط يهوذا، وبالتحديد بيت داود.
> ...


 
شكرا روسيتا

هذا يقودنا لسؤال آخر 

لماذا نسب المسيح لعائلة يوسف وهو ليس من صلبه ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤالك موجه لأختنا الحبيبة روزيتا
فمؤقتاً أقول أن نظام التبنى الكامل كان موجوداً فى اليهودية ، وأمثلته كثيرة جداً
فيُنسب الإبن بالتبنى إنتساباً كاملاً 
ويوسف البار قد قبل أن يقوم بهذا الدور طواعية ، بمحرد أن أعلمه الملاك ، وكان ذلك سراً لا يعلمه أحد نهائياً
 لذلك كان الجميع يظنون أن يسوع إبن يوسف ، والأدلة على ذلك فى الإنجيل عديدة


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *نسب العذراء هو النسب المذكور فى انجيل البشر لوقا*
> *وهالى هو نفسه يواقيم*
> *راجع الملف دا *
> *هل هالى ويواقيم نفس الشخص*​


 
شكرا شمس الحق

قرأت الملف لكن الاسمين مختلغين تماما

لو كان بينهم شوية تشابه لقلنا انهما نفس الشخص كأن نقول أحمد ومحمد و محمود

ولكن هالي ويواقيم مختلفتن تماما نطقا وكتابة فكيف تم الاختلاف بالاسم على الرغم من اهتمام الكتاب المقدس بنسب جميع الأنبياء والقديسين بشكل ملفت للنظر ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

> لو كان بينهم شوية تشابه لقلنا انهما نفس الشخص كأن نقول أحمد ومحمد و محمود



لا لا لا يا اخي انت فهمت كلامه خطأ 

هو مش بيقول انهم مقاربين في الإسم ! لا 

ايام اليهود كان الواحد ممكن يكون له اربع اسماء !! مش بس اتنين بغض النظر عن تقارب الأسماء
يعني بطرس الرسول مالهوش اسم واحد مثلا !



> ولكن هالي ويواقيم مختلفتن تماما نطقا  وكتابة فكيف تم الاختلاف بالاسم على الرغم من اهتمام الكتاب المقدس بنسب  جميع الأنبياء والقديسين بشكل ملفت للنظر ؟


يا حبيبي مثلا ، انا اسمي مولكا ممكن يكون اسمي عباس ، وده مش قريب من ده
يعني مالهاش علاقة بتقارب نطق وكتابة الأسماء اصلا


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سؤالك موجه لأختنا الحبيبة روزيتا
> فمؤقتاً أقول أن نظام التبنى الكامل كان موجوداً فى اليهودية ، وأمثلته كثيرة جداً
> فيُنسب الإبن بالتبنى إنتساباً كاملاً
> ويوسف البار قد قبل أن يقوم بهذا الدور طواعية ، بمحرد أن أعلمه الملاك ، وكان ذلك سراً لا يعلمه أحد نهائياً
> لذلك كان الجميع يظنون أن يسوع إبن يوسف ، والأدلة على ذلك فى الإنجيل عديدة


 

نعم أخي مكرم
لاحظت بأن هناك عائلات كثيرة تتميز بكثرة القديسين لأن ذلك يعتمد على تربية الأهل لأبنائهم

وبالنسبة لتبني يوسف للمسيح  :

 هل فعلا كان الجميع يظنون بأن اليسوع هو الابن الحقيقي ليوسف ؟
ومتى علموا بأنه ابن العذراء وحدها وأن يوسف ابوه بالتبني ؟ في حياته أم بعد موته وقيامته ؟


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> شكرا روسيتا
> 
> هذا يقودنا لسؤال آخر
> 
> لماذا نسب المسيح لعائلة يوسف وهو ليس من صلبه ؟



*الموضوع مخصص للاجابة عن نسب العذراء مريم فما دخل نسب المسيح هنا ؟
هذا تشتيت للموضوع و عليك فتح موضوع أخر لهذا السؤال منعا للتشتيت

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> لا لا لا يا اخي انت فهمت كلامه خطأ
> 
> هو مش بيقول انهم مقاربين في الإسم ! لا
> 
> ...


 

*شكرا موكا*

*فهمت المقصود*


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*اخي ايكاروس اتمنى ان تقرأ الملاحظات التالية المختصة بأنساب اليهود فقد كانت لهم طرق خاصة في سرد الأنساب :

1 - كان اليهود مولعين بسلسلة أنسابهم ولعاً كبيراً، ليثبتوا أنهم من شعب الله المختار، وليكون لهم الحق في الأرض بالميراث، وليتمكن الكاهن من ممارسة عمله الديني باعتباره من سبط لاوي. وبلغ من شدة تدقيقهم أنهم احتفظوا بسلسلة كاملة مكتوبة لأنسابهم، ورذلوا كل من لم يجدوا اسمه مكتوباً فيها (عزرا 2: 62). ومن هذا يتضح أنه لو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح كما ذكرها متى ولوقا، لهاجمها اليهود منذ القرن المسيحي الأول، لأن المسيحيين لم يكتفوا بأن ينسبوا للمسيح كهنوتاً، ولا منحوه أرضاً، لكنهم قالوا إنه المسيح الآتي المنتظر مخلّص العالم. ولو كان هناك أي خطأ لهبَّ اليهود لكشفه فوراً. وهذه النقطة من أقوى البراهين على أن سلسلة نسب المسيح في متى ولوقا، كما هي عندنا، صحيحة تماماً. فالصَّمت عن المهاجمة دليل الصحّة.

2 - هناك حقيقة تحيّر القارئ اليوم، ولكنها كانت عادية للغاية عند اليهود، وهي أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين، وينتمي إلى سبطين، أحدهما بالميلاد الطبيعي، والثاني بالمصاهرة. فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد زوجته. ونجد هذا في أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم، فيقول: ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم (عزرا 2: 61. قارن نحميا 7: 63). وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنه ماكير أحد رؤساء منسّى، فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى (1أخبار 2: 21 و22 و7: 14. قارن العدد 32: 40). وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك، ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في ذلك ما يحيّر، لأنه يعرف عادات قومه، وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى قبل أن يهاجم ويعترض.

3 - رجع البشير متى بتسلسل المسيح إلى يوسف بن يعقوب، وقسم سلسلة النسب إلى ثلاثة أقسام، كل قسم منها يحتوي على 14 اسماً والأقسام الثلاثة هي للآباء، ثم الملوك، ثم نسل الملوك. واعتبر البشير متى أن داود واحد من الآباء، كما اعتبره واحداً من الملوك. ونسب متى المسيح إلى إبراهيم، لأنه كتب إنجيله لليهود.

أما البشير لوقا فقد رجع بتسلسل المسيح إلى العذراء مريم، وقال إن يوسف هو ابن هالي (والد مريم) (لوقا 3: 23). فأطلق على يوسف اسم والد زوجته. ونسب لوقا المسيح إلى آدم، فالله. وقال لوقا إن المسيح على ما كان يُظنّ كان ابن يوسف خطيب مريم العذراء.

4 - لم تكن هناك مشكلة بالمرة للمؤرخ اليهودي أن يُسقط بعض الأسماء من سلسلة النسب، دون أن يمسّ الإغفال تسلسل النسب. لذلك نرى أن متى أسقط أسماء ثلاثة ملوك من سلسلة نسبه، بين يورام وعزيا، هم: أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا. وهكذا فعل عزرا في سفره (عزرا 7: 1 - 5).

5 - سلسلة النسب كما نراها في متى ولوقا تخدم الهدف الذي لأجله كُتب الإنجيلان، فهي ترينا أن المسيح هو نسل المرأة، الموعود به في تكوين 3: 15 ، فنرى أسماء ثامار الفلسطينية، وراحاب الأمورية، وراعوث الموآبية، ومريم العذراء اليهودية - فالمسيح ابن الإنسان و نسل المرأة ينتمي للبشر جميعاً، هو مخلّص الجميع. ومن جدود المسيح ملوكٌ ورعاة غنم وساكنو خيام، فهو ابن آدم الذي يريد الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يُقبلون.​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2010)

إقتباس:
((( وبالنسبة لتبني يوسف للمسيح :

هل فعلا كان الجميع يظنون بأن اليسوع هو الابن الحقيقي ليوسف ؟
ومتى علموا بأنه ابن العذراء وحدها وأن يوسف ابوه بالتبني ؟ في حياته أم بعد موته وقيامته ؟  )))
++++++++++
نعم كان الجميع يظنون ذلك ، فهكذا أراد الله أن يخفى هذا السر ، لأسباب عديدة ، لا مجال لها لمنع التشعبات الكثيرة
++ ولم يعلموا إلاَّ بعد القيامة ، فإن الرب ظل يظهر لهم لمدة أربعين يوماً وهو يعلن لهم الأمور المختصة به ، كما كانت السيدة العذراء ملازمة للتلاميذ ، منذ أن أمر السيد المسيح -- وهو على الصليب -- بأن يجعلها يوحنا الرسول أماً له ليتعهدها بالرعاية كإبن لها .


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *الموضوع مخصص للاجابة عن نسب العذراء مريم فما دخل نسب المسيح هنا ؟*
> *هذا تشتيت للموضوع و عليك فتح موضوع أخر لهذا السؤال منعا للتشتيت*​
> 
> *سلام و نعمة *​


 
اختي روسيتا

انا سألت عن نسب العذراء ومنه أحببت أن اتدرج لمعرفة نسب المسيح لأرى هل يوجد في نسبهم  تشابه أم لا ؟

ولماذا نسب إلى يوسف بدلا من امه مع ان يوسف ومريم يرجع نسبهما لداوود

كان هذا هدفي من السؤال
وقد قام الأخوة شاكرين بتوضيح السبب



تحياتي


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا روستا

[quoteأما البشير لوقا فقد رجع بتسلسل المسيح إلى العذراء مريم، وقال إن يوسف هو ابن هالي (والد مريم) (لوقا 3: 23). فأطلق على يوسف اسم والد زوجته. ونسب لوقا المسيح إلى آدم، فالله. وقال لوقا إن المسيح على ما كان يُظنّ كان ابن يوسف خطيب مريم العذراء.

][/quote]

هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه

على فكرة انا سيدة ولست رجل


----------



## Twin (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> اختي روسيتا
> 
> انا سألت عن نسب العذراء ومنه أحببت أن اتدرج لمعرفة نسب المسيح لأرى هل يوجد في نسبهم تشابه أم لا ؟
> 
> ...


*نشكرك لتواصلك *
*ونشكر الأحبة علي التواصل والأجابة *

*بس أضافة كأجابة لسؤالك الأخير النسب اليهودي أو أي نسب عامة لا يصح أن ينسب الأبن لوالدته بل الي والده*
*وبما أن يوسف النجار كان خطيب العذراء مريم وأمام الناس زوجها كان لابد أن ينسبه الوحي الإلهي والشرع والقانون الأرضي ليوسف *
*لأن بغير ذلك سيكون أمام الناس أبن زنا ولهم حق اهدار دمه *
*ولهذا نسب الي يوسف سواء كنسب متي أو نسب لوقا ليعقوب وهالي كأبن شرعي أو كأبن بالتبني والنسب*
*ولهذا عرف أمام الناس بأنه أبن يوسف ومريم*
*ولكن أمام الله والمؤمنين فيما بعد هو أبن لله وما كان من يوسف الا خادم للتجسد الألهي وأب لرعاية الطفل وأمه الي أن تبدأ خدمته لفداء العالم  *​


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *نشكرك لتواصلك *
> *ونشكر الأحبة علي التواصل والأجابة *​
> *بس أضافة كأجابة لسؤالك الأخير النسب اليهودي أو أي نسب عامة لا يصح أن ينسب الأبن لوالدته بل الي والده*
> *وبما أن يوسف النجار كان خطيب العذراء مريم وأمام الناس زوجها كان لابد أن ينسبه الوحي الإلهي والشرع والقانون الأرضي ليوسف *
> ...


 
نعم أصبح الأمر واضحا

شكرا توين لمرورك وتعليقك على الموضوع


----------

